# Old Rich reaches at 28000 posts



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats old Rich

:beerchug:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations indeed Rich, very well done





















...


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice work, Rich.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congratulations rich!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks folks . . slippped by


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well Done Rich great work


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice going old dude 

BG


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Great work Rich!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

congratulations!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks guys . .


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Nice going Rich 

I was trying to think of your old username, what was it again?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It was a combination of my last name an initail ( a corporate user name ) . . changed it when google showed too much interest and it was interfereing with bidness


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Redeye3323 said:


> Nice going Rich
> 
> I was trying to think of your old username, what was it again?


I think that was simswer.. Or something like that..


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Congratuations young rich on hitting 28,000


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Thanks . .


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Very well done Rich! Thanks for being such a big part of TSF, we certainly all appreciate what you do.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Nice work young fella...:grin:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice going Rich.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Rich, Great job!


----------

